# Freeview-HBO,Showtime, TMC?



## Murph (May 16, 2002)

Does anyone know when the next freeview event is from Directv? For Any of the Paychannels? (HBO/SHOW/TMC/MAX)?

Thanks!


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Starz September 15-18th (or 19th).


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

When I checked my bill online, it said Starz freeview from Sept. 14th-Sept. 17th....
I was surprised to see any Freeviews this early after the last batch of them ended a couple of months ago.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

There is a freeview for the NFL Superfan package on Sept 10th.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

bguppies said:


> When I checked my bill online, it said Starz freeview from Sept. 14th-Sept. 17th....
> I was surprised to see any Freeviews this early after the last batch of them ended a couple of months ago.


 Not to surprising. It coincides with the starting of the new fall season.People tend to watch less movies at this time. They are watching all the new shows! Unfortunatly starz is the worst freeview as they slap a message in the movies advertising starz every 15 minutes or so.. Ruins the movies for me .They also destroy the end credits with ads so if you were wondering who that actor was or the name of that song You are SOL!


----------

